# Model 3 Accepts ApplePay



## K-MTG (Sep 22, 2017)

Now the question is...can I used it to buy EAP??


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

For the uninitiated, huh?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

K-MTG said:


> Now the question is...can I used it to buy EAP??


I don't think it does. You You Xue pointed that out in one of his videos last week. Best guess is your phone is detecting proximity to the key card sensor just in front of the arm rest.


----------



## jsus (Dec 25, 2017)

The key card for a Model 3 is just an RFID (Radio Frequency Identification) prox card, like you might use to enter an office building. The video shows an iPhone being placed where you would set down the key card.

Apple Pay uses NFC (Near Field Communication)/RFID to talk to payment terminals. Any time an iPhone with Apple Pay sees an RFID terminal, it assumes that it's available for payment. In this case, it assumed wrong. If you actually were to scan your fingerprint, the iPhone would just sit there saying to "Hold Near Reader". The car won't take your money.


----------

